# Warbird mount



## jackal_727

Shot my first gobbler this spring and dropped it off at tads taxidermy to have a warbird mount done. Got it back today and I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

That’s bad a$$


----------



## AKAbigchief

That’s freaky sweet!!


----------



## bobk

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> That’s bad a$$


I agree! Really nice.


----------



## jackal_727

Thanks for the kind words. I'm very happy with it. He does outstanding work. Highly recommend.


----------



## Bluefinn

Very cool! What is the face made out of, wood?


----------



## jackal_727

It's a resin. He makes his own molds and hand paints everything. Even the headband is all done by him with glass beads.


----------



## Bluefinn

Thanks, that's a real work of art!


----------



## fastwater

Beautiful for sure...


----------



## Steelheader88

That is really really nice, what part of the state is he or are you in.


----------



## jackal_727

He's located in East Sparta, outside canton.


----------



## Kenlow1

Can I ask what the cost was? Might have to get one myself on the next gobbler I harvest?


----------



## Bluefinn

Kenlow1 said:


> Can I ask what the cost was? Might have to get one myself on the next gobbler I harvest?


I looked up his website. He has all kinds of cool stuff with prices.


----------



## Kenlow1

Thanks Bluefin, I will look at his website.


----------



## rdramey

Love it! Thanks for sharing. I'll hunt harder next spring and try to give Tad's some business.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

So many options and possibilities on the warbirds. Can’t figure out which one I like the most. I’m thinking several would look good in my den


----------

